# most common wood used for Craftsman style furniture



## metroplexchl (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm new and learning about historical woodworking, but I haven't figured out what kind of wood was most often used. Oak?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Lots of oak. Red and white.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Stickley used a lot of quartersawn oak. They
fumed in with ammonia to get the dark color.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Quarter sawn White Oak. Period.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Another vote for quarter sawn white oak.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Wood with strong grain patterns, QS oak primarily, but there are other choices and combos that would be fitting to the style.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gotta go with Rich on this one. 
Visited the Stickley museum in Parsippany NJ, and saw a lot of his original work. All qtr. sawn white oak.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I grew up in my Great Grandmother's house built in 1905. I love Craftsman style. Actually did not know it had a name until I researched what & how to go about redoing my window casings & trim.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Quarter sawn white oak.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Chris, QSWO is most common but QS red oak can be used depending on the intended finish and can't easily be distinguished from qswo. You may also find pieces made from mahogany, maple and chestnut. G&G used teak and mahogany in the Gamble House. It is getting difficult to find GREAT qswo, but take a look at McKinney Hardwoods Michael won't steer you wrong. HTH


----------



## metroplexchl (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow. Love all the experience.

I assumed WO, but there're times when I swear something I see is made of RO….or WO that's been stained to look like RO. Not sure why they'd do that, but whatever works!

I've always loved oak, but I've recently fell in love with curly and birds eye maple…although i've never worked with either one before!


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

Greene & Greene used a lot of mahogany. Current day A&C use many different types of wood, details can define the A&C look over wood species.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

Original Gus Stickley pieces were predominantly quartersawn white oak, but mahogany and figured maple were also offered. Judging by what appears in auctions mahogany and maple were not very popular. In my opinion the designs work well with any quality hardwood, cherry and walnut for example. I don't consider red oak as usable for nice furniture.


----------



## metroplexchl (Jul 26, 2017)

> Greene & Greene used a lot of mahogany. Current day A&C use many different types of wood, details can define the A&C look over wood species.
> - WoodES


Good point! From what i've read of the founders of the movement, their focus was on craftsmanship (away from production line crap) and not wood.


----------

